
Google Chrome now lets you permanently mute annoying websites - skellertor
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/1/25/16931708/google-chrome-mute-site-autoplay-video-hdr-support-spectre-fixes
======
craftyguy
Even better would be to not autoplay media by default...

